# How does this work?



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

Do i just say, "Hey, i will pitch in for gas and beer if you take me fishing on your boat"? Well, i will. I am in the baytown area.

The dude is down anytime from friday at 2 through sunday evening. Lemme know 2coolers.


----------



## txaggie08 (Oct 25, 2006)

Pretty much.


----------

